# Report: The FCC may redefine what counts as broadband



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

You learn something new every day, and today I learned that the US Government has an actual standard of what counts as a high-speed Internet connection. But as the Washington Post reported on Friday, the Federal Communications Commission is looking into whether it needs to raise the baseline of what constitutes broadband Internet.

Right now, your connection needs to achieve a download speed of at least 4 megabits per second for the FCC to consider it a broadband connection. But the agency may change the definition so only connections with download speeds over 10mbps would count as broadband. It may even consider setting the proverbial bar as high as 25mbps.

Read More


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Shame our government in the UK don't force a minimum speed. The words UP TO are allowed far too easily.


----------

